# Paris and its suburbs by boat



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

ok then, i create a specific thread. :nuts: 

everyone can post pictures related to this subject and you can speak french or english or any language, doesn't matter to me...


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

le mesnil-le-roi 




boulogne



la frette-sur-seine



poissy



port-cergy (je suis encore sur le cul d'avoir vu ça en banlieue, tellement inattendu! :lol





rueil



sèvres





bougival (écluse)



cergy



pour le plaisir :banana:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

pour ceux qui m'ont posé la question, c'est par bateau privé que j'ai pris ces photo (pas le mien, celui d'un ami); je suis conscient d'avoir été privilégié car ça vaut le coup. 

je suis allé à paris et me suis baladé jusqu'à poissy environ, et j'espère faire un long périple vers l'est cette été, mais ça prend bcp de temps, la base nautique étant à l'ouest, avec paris, les contrôles, les écluses etc à passer, mais ça vaut la coup.

premier étonnement: l'impression de nature préservée sur les berges de la banlieues ouest, avec bcp de nature, c'est très dépaysant. 

au mesnil-le-roi c'est un petit bras qui passe au pieds d'immeubles, de jardins. 

étonnant aussi: les écoles de voile à la frette, vraiment ça donne une image de vacances, sans parler de port cergy où on se retrouve plongé dans une petite station balnéaire! :nuts:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Andresy (grande écluse)




Boulogne (île seguin)



Conflans



La Frette



Nanterre (curieux bâtiment, qui fait penser à un bateau... je ne sais pas ce que c'est...)



Poissy (pont effondré, très "romantique")



Port Cergy



Sèvres



Paris (une seule pr l'instant)



Une pour le plaisir (voiture amphibie, pas facile à prendre car ça fonce cet engin! :lol


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

autrement pour les croisières, il y a le bateau appelé le dénicheur il me semble du côté de Bougival, mais je crois qu'il ne fait pas un grand tour. j'ai le souvenir d'avoir vu un bateau de croisière vide, en été, donc ça doit sûrement exister... 

mais en dehors des péniches, il y a quelques voiles, un peu de sky nautique (eh oui! dans la Seine les inconscients :lol, quelques jets ski, mais ça reste très rares. en banlieue ouest la seine donne le sentiment d'être peu fréquentée... la plaisance est pas très développée.

à Paris, autre histoire, les bateaux privatifs sont très mal vus, surtout par les conducteurs de bateaux mouche, de vrais ronchons; autrement on est quasi sûr d'être contrôlé par la police fluviale, et ça rigole pas, c'est ultra strict et la liste de choses à avoir s'allonge à chaque voyage... :nuts: (paye ton look d' "alerte à Paris" avec ton gilet de sauvetage orange pétant! :lol: :lol

voilà, à plus pr d'autres pics


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Extremely interresting pictures kay:
How is the traffic in the Seine river ? 
EDIT : Tu as repondu a ma question juste avant que je la poste.:lol:



Martounet said:


> pour ceux qui m'ont posé la question, c'est par bateau privé que j'ai pris ces photo (pas le mien, celui d'un ami); je suis conscient d'avoir été privilégié car ça vaut le coup.


Lucky guy.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

C'est bien! Parle Anglais s'il vous plaît 

Correct me if my French is wrong. I suck at French. :lol:


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

(Super! merci beaucoup! 
Je ne connaissais pas ce pont à Poissy! Tu as des photos de la Seine vers Marly, Croissy?! Ca doit être pas mal depuis le fleuve, non?)


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

Awesome topic Martounet!

Tu es passé par Paris intra-muros? Si c'est le cas, are you going to post any photos of it?


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

i'm gonna post some pics of paris intra-muro, but later maybe, because it's well known 

i had a rest in poissy, next to this bridge, so nice an area 

croissy, marly.... hard to say... do you remember the picture of rueil? it is also that kind of bank, very natural, green.


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

a boat in sèvres



funny house in sartrouville



lock (écluse) in bougival



port cergy... surréaliste :nuts: :lol: don't know how to say that in english



swimming pool (ruined) near poissy



villene-sur-seine



nanterre



under the bridge, a ruined block (rare to see that!)


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

la frette-sur-seine



conflans



a bridge near cergy



boulogne, tf1, with this beatiful boat, love that picture and the metaphor



i don't remember where it is (but quite representative of parisian suburbs landscapes)


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

can't remember where it is, maybe in gennevilliers... numerous new buidings look like this one in parisian suburbs, for instance in saint-maur-des-fossés next to the RER station



i think nanterre



neuilly



st germain, green wall :lol:



sportive area, in le port-marly or le pecq, ah interesting: that blue thing in the water collects rubbish. efficient way to clean the water, not as polluted as it's used to be said



industrial complex in sartrouville


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome thread kay:


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

As expected, a two word answer by christos-greece 


Martounet tu es descendu en banlieue sud aussi?

Martounet did you go to the southern suburbs as well?


----------



## pokistic (May 8, 2007)

This is a great thread! Love Paris! :cheers:


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

Ouaaah!!! Terrible!!!
La barre sous l'autopont !! 
Et la maison mauresque à la Frette!


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

eklips said:


> As expected, a two word answer by christos-greece
> 
> 
> Martounet tu es descendu en banlieue sud aussi?
> ...


nan, difficile il me semble car pas sur le trajet de la seine. en gros la balade (en plusieurs fois) court de villène-sur-seine à bercy. 

prochaine étape cet été peutêtre, à l'est, pour vérifier s'il fait bon vivre du côté de nogent et des guinguettes :colgate: 

je vais poster les photos de paris, mais elle sont moins bonnes, la luminosité n'était pas extra ce jour là. 

anecdote marrante: enthousiaste à l'idée d'aller sur le bassin de la villette en passant par le canal st denis, on a vite été refroidi par une 20 aines d'écluses à passer dans la journée pour y arriver (aller-retour)... :nuts::nuts: :lol:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Paris 

pont mirabeau



statue de la liberté and maison de la radio



pont de bir hakeim



tour eiffel



pont d'Iéna and palais de chaillot



grand palais



pont alexandre III



under le pont de la concorde



ponts de paris



louvre



institut des arts



pont neuf



petit-pont



notre dame de paris





viaduc d'austerlitz



bibliothèque nationale



la boudeuse



and le batofar :banana: :lol:


----------



## Shukie (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm going with the old cliché here: Paris, je t'aime!


----------



## archimonde (May 23, 2008)

Très beau reportage. Un très beau tour sur la Seine et des bijoux dénichés ici et là, du plus classique au plus original. Merci pour ces photos, si tu as d'autres n'hésite pas.


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

ok then, the follow-up

cité de la mode et du design





le café barge



"mississipi sur seine" :lol:



bercy - ministère de l'économie (ministry of economy)



various boats



bercy POBP



BNF and Batofar


----------



## desi_ (Feb 12, 2009)

mg:
Etonnant ce thread!!!je cryais bien connaitre Panam et ses environs pourtant...incroyable.IN-CRE-DIBLE!
une question Martounet:quand ces photos ont-elles été prises??


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

l'été dernier, par un temps mitigé  mais suffisamment beau pour prendre des photos sympas. la cité de la mode et du design doit être bien avancée depuis :banana: :nuts:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Very unique view of the city. Great work guys!

I didn't spend much time on the Parisian waterways beyond walking along their banks, I now feel I really missed out.


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

today, let's go back to the suburb


near andresy, curious tower




boulogne






conflans




nanterre






villène-sur-seine




port-cergy




rueil






sèvres




saint germain




divers (i've forgotten the exact location)


----------



## desi_ (Feb 12, 2009)

Martounet said:


> l'été dernier, par un temps mitigé  mais suffisamment beau pour prendre des photos sympas. la cité de la mode et du design doit être bien avancée depuis :banana: :nuts:


Je le savais bien sur...(les arbres sont verts)
Mais alors...pourquoi as-tu attendu AUTANT DE TEMPS POUR LES POSTER SUR SSC?!!??
ESPECE D'EGOISTE!!!
FEIGNASSE!!!


----------



## Good (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for your pictures Martounet! You're so lucky to have enjoyed this opportunity, I would love to do the same.
The green, quiet suburban landscape near Saint-Germain is especially nice.
Do you have pictures from the Marne by any chance?


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

je connaissais pas ce site :banana2: :colgate:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

no, i hope i'll visit the marne's banks next summer, i'd be great :banana:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

very green and peacefulkay:


----------



## antigoon99 (Oct 7, 2008)

wow, incroyable....tres belle


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

today, Paris


tour eiffel




statut de la liberté




ballon parc andré citroën



beaugrenelle



radio france



passy



péniche



pont alexandre III





musée d'orsay




louvre




diverses façades





la police fluviale devant la passerelle des arts! :lol: 



voilà pour aujourd'hui!

the follow-up today!


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Paris 

samaritaine



boat



another republican palace



pont neuf





notre dame





café barge



builings (île de la cité)







hôtel de ville



conciergerie



voilà :banana:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

La défense by boat


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

:nocrook:


----------



## archimonde (May 23, 2008)

Petit malin, tu as eu des vues "uniques" et privilégiées. 
Bravo pour ce sujet.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/4476/dscf1595.jpg
I don't remember of a building like that in la Defense, this maybe the proof that many thing could look different from a boat


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

you're right, it's in courbevoie, just before la défense


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

...je passe ma petite commande...
C'est mieux quand tu nous montres la banlieue


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

t'aime pas ma photo de la défense avec la mouette?







:lol:

je comptais faire un peu la banlieue ce soir, mais je t'avoue que désormais c'est en bazar, à vous de retrouver les lieux... minatu m'a bien eu sur une photo


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

suburbs

near mesnil-le-roi, collapsed stone bridge



chantier naval - réparation de péniche












in saint ouen



entrée canal saint denis


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

suburb, the end :bowtie: 




















la frette









nanterre





near poissy





rueil





st germain





end of the east suburbs pictures. notice how green it is from boat, really amazing. :shocked:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Great idea for a thread, very interesting. It must be something to go through (greater) Paris by boat. 











Where is it ?


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

sartrouville, or just near sartrouville


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks. I Didn't expect this kind of landscape just across the Seine from Maisons-Laffitte.


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

it's scare anyway... there is also "sytcom" in saint-ouen, and some other industrial areas in nanterre. 

this industrial complex (2 big grey factory) is in the center of the photo :


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

i should have done that at the beginning of the thread:

here are the banks i've seen, in red, industrial areas in blue, locks in yellow.


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

the end of my paris's photos

conciergerie



cour de cassation



place dauphine



samaritaine



pont neuf



louvre



orsay



boat



radio france



tour eiffel et beaugrenelle et pont mirabeau



by by Paris! :banana:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

ok, i've no more personal photos to post, then i'll try to explore east parisian suburbs on panoramio... :lol:

let's begin with paris


bercy







Port d'Ivry sur Seine (harbour)



passerelle d'ivry-charenton


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

chinagora alfortville


----------



## archimonde (May 23, 2008)

Toute cette promenade a duré combien de temps? Tu mets des photos de jour, de nuit, de l'est, de l'ouest, c'est le tour de Paris en 80 jours? 

Merci en tout cas, ça montre une belle diversité et je connais que quelques pauvres clichés parmi tes photos, il y a du boulot qui m'attend.


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

j'ai mis le trajet plus haut, les photos de la banlieue est de paris je les trouve sur panoramio :banana: (j'espère cet été les voir en vrai) . autrement celles postées sur paris et l'ouest ça représente 8 expéditions


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Chinagora



Pont du port à l'Anglais, construit entre 1912 et 1927 alfortville



usine aventis choisy-le-roy?



a house in choisy



Ablon - Le barrage écluse (lock)



Athis-Mons



Port aux cerises Vigneux-sur-Seine


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

up... paris en force tonight! :lol: :banana:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Je t'adore..


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks, pretty girl! :banana:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

nice shot in maison alfort, from the marne river: TGV, chinagora


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

^^Wow very parisian... Great photo !


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Martounet said:


> thanks, pretty girl! :banana:


:lol::lol:


----------

